# Space Marine RUMORS Updated: 29/05/2013



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Saw this over at Frontlinegaming, the Eldar release will show if there is any credibility behind the expanded books idea.
With the Eldar codex there is also the Iyanden codex supplement which has been said to cost the same as the Eldar codex.

If the below rumour is true we will see a codex SM and then many supplementary books with different chapters. I like the idea but if the supplements will cost as much as the codex itself we could be looking at a $100-300 pricepoint to collect the whole SM supplement series.

With the rumours of a Inquisition codex containing GKs, Sisters and Deathwatch it would make sense if there was a codex Inquisition with GK, SoB and DW supplements.

Some more rumours on this topic 29/05/2013
Source


> Rumors for you, rumors for me!
> 
> So, some more rumors for us to pontificate upon. Perhaps even ruminate over! Other big words about thinking, yes!
> 
> ...


Source


> Well apparently they are going to break up the dex so it’s not ultra marines heavy, they will have more generic characters then bring out expansions with characters and paint jobs for different chapters, same with the Eldar
> 
> So you buy the codex, then get the white scars expansion that gives you upgrades, characters etc. Now this fist come from my [deleted] buddy, it came from another source, but he seems to think that it going to happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

This could be truly awesome if done right. But still, I have a bad feeling about this.....


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd be sad to lose my own codex but at the same time, it means that once the 'child' codexes are done you only ever have to update the 'parent' codex. 

I guess you lose the chance to update fluff that way but you could invest more resources in making new miniatures.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

This is just someone making a semi educated guess based on what we know about the eldar release with a little sprinkle of wish listing


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The problem is that the Supplement books, as currently rumoured, are just big fluff and scenario books with no special rules to expand or alter the codex. This has come up in the Eldar thread as you not needing Iyanden's book to play the army, but I guess we'll know for sure on the first when the books release (the 1st and the 15th respectively).

That aside, predicting Marines to be less Ultramarine focuses and more generically focused feels like an obvious prediction since everyone wants the next one to have a broader focus on all the Codex Astartes Chapters.

Last I'd heard is that Massacre (the next HH book) is going to be released at Games Day UK, then on the FW site some point after that.

There hasn't been any word on a new titan that I've seen yet, but there wasn't pictures of anything at the FW open so I'm sceptical on that one as FW is more willing to show off their works in progress than GW is.

And predicting a new Contemptor at the moment is like predicting Ultramarines to be blue. From the looks of things every First Founding chapter is getting their own variant of some kind so predicting that is like predicting that water will be wet.

Now this isn't to say that their rumours can't be right, but I'm a bit sceptical is all.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

this isn't blood of kittens is it?,
sounds like them:grin:
smells like them too


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> this isn't blood of kittens is it?,
> sounds like them:grin:
> smells like them too


Frontline Gaming actually. I don't think BoK has had any rumours since the Necron codex actually.


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

Hmmm I do not like this idea. It's already expensive enough getting a codex, but an expansion, that requires both to play? I like the idea of having more complicated rules, but this will co-incide with more expensive models and requiring bigger armies :/


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Frontline Gaming actually. I don't think BoK has had any rumours since the Necron codex actually.


my point was more it doesn't sound plausible :wink:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I read through this just recently on front line, and I must say going that route would make sense in a lot of aspects not to mention benefit us the gamers/hobbyists from a versatility standpoint. My only concern is these god damn prices. If a book now costs 45-50$ then you need to buy all these 'upgrade' books... how much are they going to cost? Then on top of that the models prices seem to always go up with every new toy...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

This is giving me flashbacks to the Codex: Renegades and Codex:Legions rumours.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've heard that the Iyanden Codex is just a painting guide or similar, no inclusion of rules, just pure fluff, background, and painting, so no "pay-to-win" mentality.


----------



## disambc (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmmmmmm.. the future of Codex Supplement:Black Templars and GK Supplement: Sisters......


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not sold on the Contemptors. I dont see GW putting it into their codex and forcing FW to drop them from all of their books. And we _know_ that Horus Heresy is gonna be huge... do you really see them already releasing Betrayal with 'see newest Codex for rules for this unit'?


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

GW: doing it wrong again. Update your old books, then play around with new ideas. BT and SoB are STILL waiting, and every 6th book out there didnt need an update before them. What a piss poor operation they have going over there.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe there is going to be a new Contemptor, it's the siege variant afaik, I saw a picture of it with the siege weapon attached.

The next FW book won't have corax in, as it only has Iron Hands, Word Bearers, Night Lords and Salamanders in. So he was possibly mixing Corax up with Night Haunter.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

d3m01iti0n said:


> GW: doing it wrong again.


that is if of course if they are doing it, 
don't attack something based on a rumour




d3m01iti0n said:


> What a piss poor operation they have going over there


oh dear:laugh:

I'm led to believe my little pony do not have any issues with codexes or army books, just a suggestion



Xabre said:


> I'm not sold on the Contemptors. I dont see GW putting it into their codex


IF they were in the codex it would be just as a model I imagine that could be "used as"


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Rumor or no rumor, they have been doing it wrong, and will continue to do so. Thats my prediction for 2013/2014. You lost me with the little girl's toy reference though. Not sure where that was going. If it was regarding Hasbro, I sold my massive GI Joe collection to start up 40K and those guys definitely delivered what the fans wanted.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

d3m01iti0n said:


> GW: doing it wrong again. Update your old books, then play around with new ideas. BT and SoB are STILL waiting, and every 6th book out there didnt need an update before them. What a piss poor operation they have going over there.


As much as I would like a SoB codex, I feel you are wrong in your statement. SoB and BT require the most work model-wise and probably even mid to high on the rules. This means they make the most sense for GW to do last as it is the most work for the same money. Also it gives them more time to do those 2.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Oh prob going to be a large Contemptor dread as well.


This is what got my jollies off... need more dreads! Bigger dreads, smaller dreads, an army of dreads!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Vaz said:


> I've heard that the Iyanden Codex is just a painting guide or similar, no inclusion of rules, just pure fluff, background, and painting, so no "pay-to-win" mentality.


That was my understanding of it as well.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Eldar Codex - 39€
Eldar LE Codex - 80€ (Was 70€ before)

IYANDEN: A CODEX ELDAR SUPPLEMENT - 39€ (release 15th June!)
IYANDEN CODEX SUPPLEMENT SPECIAL EDITION - 65€ (release 15th June!)

The supplement has to be like a separate codex, it costs the same as the bloody codex itself and has a limited edition? €65 for a limited edition painting guide? Let me say that again, A LIMITED EDITION PAINTING GUIDE?!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Any word on what it actually contains yet? Fluff and painting only or rules as well?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Eldar Codex - 39€
> Eldar LE Codex - 80€ (Was 70€ before)
> 
> IYANDEN: A CODEX ELDAR SUPPLEMENT - 39€ (release 15th June!)
> ...





Jacobite said:


> Any word on what it actually contains yet? Fluff and painting only or rules as well?


From what I've heard it may or may not have any or all of the following (enough being thrown around that I can't say what is or is not true on this):

- Scenarios
- Psychic Powers
- Warlord Traits
- Fluff
- Painting Guide

Honestly with it not being out until the 15th I don't expect to see info until after the main release is out of the way.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I think there should be fewer supplement codices, not more. In the 3.5 edition of the CSM codex they managed to fit in specific rules for 8 different legions with Black Legion being the vanilla one- and that was before they separated CSM and daemons. Any extra fluff can be Black Library territory or something for White Dwarf

I can understand that the SM chapters have more special rules, but how about a groups of chapters in each supplement codex? For example, Dark Angels, Raven Guard and White Scars in one book. Space Wolves, Imperial Fists and Black Templars in the next. Blood Angels, Salamanders and Iron Hands after that. It's irritating for a non SM player having to wait for a new codex because they're releasing a specific chapter's special rules 

Tyranids need a new codex. We're supposedly a huge invasion without number threatening to overwhelm the universe, yet we have to deal with a silly, badly thought out codex and wait while they release a specific codex _for each craftworld???_ That's insane. I agree that Eldar need a new codex before we do, but I'd be annoyed if the entire release schedule is bogged down with specific books for each craftworld rather than one Codex: Craftworld Eldar which was fine last time


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> From what I've heard it may or may not have any or all of the following (enough being thrown around that I can't say what is or is not true on this):.


I haven't seen much else mentioned and that sounds about right, I was expecting an equivalant to the uniforms and heraldry books for a while and i'm guessing this may be that and more



Squire said:


> Tyranids need a new codex.


they will be here in the near(ish) future


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If Iyanden is going to be the first supplement added, does this mean plastic cheaper Wraithguard?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Even if they issue a 'dex for each craft world or for each Founding Chapter w/ rules for successors, who cares? You don't _need_ to buy each one to play the game, that's ridiculous. *If* they release something like Codex: Ultramarines and successor chapters then I'll skip over it and pick up Codex Imperial Fists and successor chapters when it issues.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well im buying both the eldar books on release so i will let you all know what is in and whats not, what is annoying is that they havent released any other craftworlds, Saim Hann would have made a better choice as its the most popular, then again they may have saved the jet bikes to release with that book at a later date? may also explain why the chaos marine book didnt come with some of the touted legion plastic kits such as thousand sons?


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Even if they issue a 'dex for each craft world or for each Founding Chapter w/ rules for successors, who cares? You don't _need_ to buy each one to play the game, that's ridiculous. *If* they release something like Codex: Ultramarines and successor chapters then I'll skip over it and pick up Codex Imperial Fists and successor chapters when it issues.


I think if you happen to be an Iyanden player this must be great news. Loads of fluff and rules specific to your own army would be awesome. It only irks me because it means Space Marines and Eldar will be getting loads of separate codices and slowing down the general codex release schedule. I don't think a specific craftworld or Space Marine chapter should be prioritised over entire armies, but then I suppose they seem to be putting out codices faster these days so it isn't all bad


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Squire said:


> I think if you happen to be an Iyanden player this must be great news. Loads of fluff and rules specific to your own army would be awesome. It only irks me because it means Space Marines and Eldar will be getting loads of separate codices and slowing down the general codex release schedule. I don't think a specific craftworld or Space Marine chapter should be prioritised over entire armies, but then I suppose they seem to be putting out codices faster these days so it isn't all bad


Rumours wise Iyanden is GW trying something new, so if it doesn't sell well we won't see anymore of these period.

That said I don't see them being a requirement to play your specific army, and a lot of rumours on that seem to agree. They may offer optional twists but don't seem to be full variants at this time.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

How exactly would this fit in with the Dark Angels Codex? Doesn't seem to fit tbh


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Let's put this in perspective,

Don't Panic!

:wink:


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Bindi Baji said:


> Don't Panic!


Last time someone said that it had been preceded by Complete Destruction of the Earth.

I don't tend to associate casual flippancy with such a statement.

---

I do wonder though, assuming this baby codex or over-blown painting guide does sell and that GW does this for all armies, would this be adding to their already cluttered and woefully slow update cycles?
Because honestly, the cynic in me sees this furthering the clutter to the list.

However, if Sisters ever come around this would be a much wanted extra.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Kettu said:


> would this be adding to their already cluttered and woefully slow update cycles?


40K rulebook, Daemons, CSM, Dark Angels, Tau, Eldar and High Elves all updated in the last few months along with new model releases at the same time..... how is that woefully slow ?


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

looking through white dwarf it does mention an iyanden codex supplement but it is in the digital product section and is released on the 8th i'm hoping it isn't a digital project as i am planning a iyanden army.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Digital only no. English language and direct sales only by some sources I think.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

white dwarf only mentions it under the page for digital products. as much as i would like it to be a physical product, i dont see why gw would make it physical and put it under the digital section.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

baron_sathonyx said:


> white dwarf only mentions it under the page for digital products. as much as i would like it to be a physical product, i dont see why gw would make it physical and put it under the digital section.


the price for a paper copy was sent out to stores so we are assuming its gonna be out as a physical copy too


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> 40K rulebook, Daemons, CSM, Dark Angels, Tau, Eldar and High Elves all updated in the last few months along with new model releases at the same time..... how is that woefully slow ?


Which is fairly fast. I'm in anticipation of the eventual Space Marines update at this current pace.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Some more rumours on this topic 29/05/2013
Source


> Rumors for you, rumors for me!
> 
> So, some more rumors for us to pontificate upon. Perhaps even ruminate over! Other big words about thinking, yes!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Some more rumours on this topic 29/05/2013
> Source


I just peed a little.... :blush:


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

I have no idea how reliable this is, but I thought i might as well share it. 

Speculations about Space Marines 6th Edition Codex

Its probably not entirely accurate considering it and some of its sources talk about SM being right after eldar....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

> The latest Issue of white dwarf on the last page has a weird picture of an ultramarine painted flyer next to a Storm Talon no one has seen before. I believe this will be the Land Avenger mentioned in the release list..


Oh.....? :shok:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Genestealer cultists would be good, the more it drags people away from Marines, the better.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How the hell can GW and FW cannibalize from each other? They are a GW owned company. That there was a Plastic Baneblade is proof enough that they are talking some amount of bollocks.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Genestealer cultists would be good, the more it drags people away from Marines, the better.


I loves mah spess muhreenz!!! :ireful2:


However, the more variance we get, the better! :so_happy:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno, maybe it's due to the FW being more expensive and GW basically undercutting itself by selling a cheaper easier version.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Some more rumours on this topic 29/05/2013


Can I have some maple syrup with the immensely large pile of waffle?,
jesus they don't half go on



> What say you all?


I say there are two of them dangling between my legs


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> I say there are two of them dangling between my legs


Not true then? :laugh:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Not true then? :laugh:


I'm pretty sure not,

the idea that someone else owns the IP rights to genestealer cults makes about much sense as eurovision to a straight person


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The supplement rumours only really kicked off since Iyanden was announced and come off as wishlisting. I think we need to see the book before we say what GW is going to do with those supplements.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> I'm pretty sure not,
> 
> the idea that someone else owns the IP rights to genestealer cults makes about much sense as eurovision to a straight person


Noted :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In short, big bunmch of rumours = rumour dump, = fake.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Arcticor said:


> I have no idea how reliable this is, but I thought i might as well share it.
> 
> Speculations about Space Marines 6th Edition Codex
> 
> Its probably not entirely accurate considering it and some of its sources talk about SM being right after eldar....


I thought SM was the next codex after Eldar and the last codex this year?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

> The latest Issue of white dwarf on the last page has a weird picture of an ultramarine painted flyer next to a Storm Talon no one has seen before. I believe this will be the Land Avenger mentioned in the release list..


Could someone direct me to where I can see this picture? Haven't read the latest WD.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

@Madcowcrazy, sorry, I meant right before eldar.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Suijin said:


> As much as I would like a SoB codex, I feel you are wrong in your statement. SoB and BT require the most work model-wise and probably even mid to high on the rules. This means they make the most sense for GW to do last as it is the most work for the same money. Also it gives them more time to do those 2.


Doesn't seem good from the looks of it. If the Iyanden supplement were to contain substantial rules and army lists, it will only give GW more reason to keep the Sisters on the back burner.

And keep durdling around with all this supplementary nonsense. 

EDIT: Or as it has been mentioned, it could be worse. They could be completely shoehorned into a supplement.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

rasolyo said:


> Doesn't seem good from the looks of it. If the Iyanden supplement were to contain substantial rules and army lists, it will only give GW more reason to keep the Sisters on the back burner.
> 
> And keep durdling around with all this supplementary nonsense.


Even if Inyanden did contain all that it wouldn't delay Sisters. So far from what I've read in the rumours it's not adding new models, it's not even adding a new FOC as the rumours stand. 

And even then, these could just be parts of the regular book they moved to it's own book because it detracted from the main book. 

"Well we don't really want to overfill this with all this stuff, but we have all these ideas we like. What do we do?"

"Sell it as a codex supplement and rake in the money?"

"You're brilliant! Now be in my office in 5 minutes so I can give you a congratulatory ass-paddling."

Seriously, people are reading way too far into something we have yet to see and drawing far too many conclusions. This has been established as an _experiment_. If it fails we're not going to see any more of these. And even if this one succeeds because we don't know what to expect but the next one fails because it's crap, they'll just stop doing them.

Wait until we see the supplement, know what's going on, and _then_ start drawing conclusions. It doesn't do us any good to start jumping up and down with wild claims when we don't even know how the medium we're claiming will be involved actually works.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Bah, you're right.

It's just hard to stay level headed when I haven't been impressed by the direction GW is taking this game (e.g. flyers, allies, nonsensical monstrous creatures). But that's for another thread, I suppose.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

Arcticor said:


> @Madcowcrazy, sorry, I meant right before eldar.


if you are referring to the issue that came out with the riptide on the cover then the flyer on the parting shot is a thunderhawk gunship.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I thought SM was the next codex after Eldar and the last codex this year?


Yes it is. In October.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Yes it is. In October.


I can sense my miniatures backlog growing already...... :headbutt:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I can sense my miniatures backlog growing already...... :headbutt:


One of the guys from my FLGS likes to say that you'll only die when you run out of projects. So at this rate you'll live forever!


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

october? I thought it was on september? whats on september then?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

redmapa said:


> october? I thought it was on september? whats on september then?


According to rumours, Blood Bowl. I'm not behind that 100% myself, but I just report the rumours.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> According to rumours, Blood Bowl. I'm not behind that 100% myself, but I just report the rumours.


I'm still fapping over the thought of a new Blood Bowl.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I'm still fapping over the thought of a new Blood Bowl.....


Thought of plastic Amazons pleases you that much? Ewwwwwwww.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Thought of plastic Amazons pleases you that much? Ewwwwwwww.


Plastic Amazons......? :shok:

*faps harder!*


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Plastic Amazons......? :shok:
> 
> *faps harder!*


seriously?,
I don't think that would be the best primer:shok:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Plastic Amazons......? :shok:
> 
> *faps harder!*


Good grief, I nearly died laughing at this one!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> seriously?,
> I don't think that would be the best primer:shok:


It does tend to gum up all the detail, but we work with what we've got..... 



Jace of Ultramar said:


> Good grief, I nearly died laughing at this one!


Welcome. I'd shake your hand, but......


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Welcome. I'd shake your hand, but......


Oh, you don't even want to know where mines been!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Oh, you don't even want to know where mines been!


Your call.... :gimmefive:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Your call.... :gimmefive:


:holds up hand: 
Wonder Twin powers activate!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> :holds up hand:
> Wonder Twin powers activate!


It may well be twins.... :shok:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> It may well be twins.... :shok:


ZOMG! Delishuses!:shok:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> ZOMG! Delishuses!:shok:


*licks hand*

Hmm, not bad.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> *licks hand*
> 
> Hmm, not bad.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


>


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, is our big giant robot going to be a Knight Titan?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> So, is our big giant robot going to be a Knight Titan?



I heard it's Guilliman in his stasis chamber on a four-legged walker that is piloted by a interned veteran Marine (much like a Dreadnought) who was interned during the Horus Heresy (that way he's older than Bjorn, making him more special ). It has the same AV as a Landraider, ignores all Pen-rolls on a 2+ ("Splendor of the Primarch"), can sieze one unit of any Loyalist non-Space Wolf Marine chapter and convert it to a Battle Brother ally on your side on a 2+ ("Spiritual Liege") and has "Fear", "Rampage", "Fleet", "Instant Death", and "Rending" Special rules and comes with WS10, BS10, S10, I10, 10HP and a 2++ rerollable Invunerable Save. He costs 300 points.


If anyone missed the fact that it's in orange (sarcasm colour), feel free to spread this as a real rumour over on Dakka, Warseer and so on. That way I can laugh at them later when they start flipping tables.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

YOU MEAN IT'S NOT TRUE?!?!?!














I actually have a pic of the new SM uber suit, it's actually just an Ultramarine...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Zion said:


> I heard it's Guilliman in his stasis chamber on a four-legged walker that is piloted by a interned veteran Marine (much like a Dreadnought) who was interned during the Horus Heresy (that way he's older than Bjorn, making him more special ). It has the same AV as a Landraider, ignores all Pen-rolls on a 2+ ("Splendor of the Primarch"), can sieze one unit of any Loyalist non-Space Wolf Marine chapter and convert it to a Battle Brother ally on your side on a 2+ ("Spiritual Liege") and has "Fear", "Rampage", "Fleet", "Instant Death", and "Rending" Special rules and comes with WS10, BS10, S10, I10, 10HP and a 2++ rerollable Invunerable Save. He costs 300 points.
> 
> 
> If anyone missed the fact that it's in orange (sarcasm colour), feel free to spread this as a real rumour over on Dakka, Warseer and so on. That way I can laugh at them later when they start flipping tables.


WTF? No rending pony? Fuck this codex.:suicide:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> WTF? No rending pony? Fuck this codex.:suicide:


Rending Pony is an Apoc choice.

Speaking of Apoc, if you take 3 of the Guilliman Walkers you can fire an attack that destroys the entire board on a 2+. This may be used every phase until you roll a 2 or higher on 12D6.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> I heard it's Guilliman in his stasis chamber on a four-legged walker that is piloted by a interned veteran Marine (much like a Dreadnought) who was interned during the Horus Heresy (that way he's older than Bjorn, making him more special ). It has the same AV as a Landraider, ignores all Pen-rolls on a 2+ ("Splendor of the Primarch"), can sieze one unit of any Loyalist non-Space Wolf Marine chapter and convert it to a Battle Brother ally on your side on a 2+ ("Spiritual Liege") and has "Fear", "Rampage", "Fleet", "Instant Death", and "Rending" Special rules and comes with WS10, BS10, S10, I10, 10HP and a 2++ rerollable Invunerable Save. He costs 300 points.


I don't know what the fuck you just said, Zion. But, you're special. You reached out and you touched a Brother's heart.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I don't know what the fuck you just said, Zion. But, you're special. You reached out and you touched a Brother's heart.


I'm not sure what you're implying by "special" there, but I'm glad you liked it. :grin:


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

> I heard it's Guilliman in his stasis chamber on a four-legged walker that is piloted by a interned veteran Marine (much like a Dreadnought) who was interned during the Horus Heresy (that way he's older than Bjorn, making him more special ). It has the same AV as a Landraider, ignores all Pen-rolls on a 2+ ("Splendor of the Primarch"), can sieze one unit of any Loyalist non-Space Wolf Marine chapter and convert it to a Battle Brother ally on your side on a 2+ ("Spiritual Liege") and has "Fear", "Rampage", "Fleet", "Instant Death", and "Rending" Special rules and comes with WS10, BS10, S10, I10, 10HP and a 2++ rerollable Invunerable Save. He costs 300 points.


lol Zion...too funny :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> I'm not sure what you're implying by "special" there, but I'm glad you liked it. :grin:


It's the accusation of touching someone I'd be concerned about :laugh:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just seen these on faeit
Codex Space Marines has been said to be next by Stickmonkey and other sources. While it is probably a little ways out still, it seems there are some rumors floating about now.


While these rumors seem to be a couple weeks old, I had not yet read through these.

Please remember that these are rumors, some salt is always required.

via apparently from Frontline Gaming Originally
C:SM - next on the deck.
Given that the consensus seems to be that C:SM is the next codex in the pipes

These are some seriously juicy rumors from a source that has proven to be VERY reliable in the past!

Please excuse the grammar and spelling errors, I am quoting this directly.

Well apparently they are going to break up the dex so it’s not ultra marines heavy, they will have more generic characters then bring out expansions with characters and paint jobs for different chapters, same with the Eldar

So you buy the codex, then get the white scars expansion that gives you upgrades, characters etc. Now this fist come from my [deleted] buddy, it came from another source, but he seems to think that it going to happen.

So according to him the Eldar dex is coming out then there will a Ithilian (spelt wrong) expansionYou will need both books to play with themThis will also happen with the SM

Also there will be a integration of some things from FW into the new dex (weapons mostly) to expand on the current system. As well as a lot more upgrade options, givin ou a tone more flexibility with your lists (like the tau, demons crons did) All these dexes are bringing the game up to 6th Ed rule standard.

So ALL the dexes will be upgraded before they are done (GK, IMPS, NIDS, ORKS, SISTERS, BA, BT) But (if the ruinous are true) then the expansions will work with the dex for Imp Fist, White Scars, Ultramarines, etc.This is not official, my mate from [Deleted] [deleted] says they are gearing up For the next HH book (coming out Xmas) so will keep you posted on that, but it had Corax, Vulkan, the Gorgon as the three primarchs.

Plus a load of new awesome mecanicum, oh plus they have released a new Titan above a war lord but not a emporer, but for the life of me can’t remember the name.

Comes out in the battle of calth(The big ultramarine planet the word bearers invade)

Will let you knowHH book is scheduled for next year, Xmas will see mortarion An I think that’s about ItThe FW stuff I true The SM rumors are rumors But sound very plausible

Oh prob going to be a large Contemptor dread as well.

That sounds pretty awesome and very plausible! We’re seeing that Iyanden supplement codex for Eldar now, and it makes sense that GW would put out Chapter specific books as it is easy money, particularly if they are digital only.

This also ties in with the rumors we were told at the beginning of 6th that there would be supplemental codices coming out, and this ties right in with those mini-dex rumors.

Also, I am salivating at the idea of a giant, super Contemptor like the Riptide or Wraithknight! How cool would that be? And you know that would be a big money maker for GW, too.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I could see some of it being true. I'm not sure about the integration of FW weapons though, sounds like wishful thinking.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Revilo, those are the rumours that either started this thread, or were posted somewhere in the middle. Either way most of us don't believe any of them.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Here's a new batch from Faeit212:



> Space Marine Rumors
> 
> These are more than a little vague, but I figured with the rumor clamp down being so tight on the Space Marine side of things, we might as well take a look at the what is being talked about right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Those rumours make me happy.
And yeah, the Las-Beast is the Terminus, whose read sponsons can't aim directly forward xD

I wouldn't be surprised if they brought in more of the relic-weapons, like the Conversion Beamer; that's the sort of shit that the Space Marines have access to.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just saw this and don't know if you posted it 
Faeit 212: Warhammer 40k News and Rumors: Faeit's Rumor Tarot: Breaking News-Space Marines Coming in Sept


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> Just saw this and don't know if you posted it
> Faeit 212: Warhammer 40k News and Rumors: Faeit's Rumor Tarot: Breaking News-Space Marines Coming in Sept


For those who don't want to click through just to read:



> *via Mistwarden on Faeit 212*
> _Just going to drop this note as been seeing more and more marines stuff being talked about._
> 
> _space marines to be expected in September as they are GW biggest money maker and as such they want to meet the sales of last year September release which was 6th edition starter set_


Honestly I see this as decently likely. I was never really happy with "Bloodbowl in September" as a rumour.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

maybe they'll release both at the same time, blood bowl and SMs on september


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

redmapa said:


> maybe they'll release both at the same time, blood bowl and SMs on september


Personally I don't rate that as too likely, but I'll admit it _could_ potentially happen.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Winterous said:


> the Las-Beast is the Terminus, whose read sponsons can't aim directly forward


Read sponsons? I can only imagine this means the rear sponsons. It would have very little effective use in the game without other FW vehicles. Not many things are wide enough that it could unload all 5 Lascannons at one target. Maybe a rule that extends PotMS to both sponsons on a side? ie. front and port on one target, starboard at another.

I sure hope they don't do an Astartes codex and have all chapters as add on codex to that main one (I think the way it was in 4th?).


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Read sponsons? I can only imagine this means the rear sponsons. It would have very little effective use in the game without other FW vehicles. Not many things are wide enough that it could unload all 5 Lascannons at one target. Maybe a rule that extends PotMS to both sponsons on a side? ie. front and port on one target, starboard at another.
> 
> I sure hope they don't do an Astartes codex and have all chapters as add on codex to that main one (I think the way it was in 4th?).


Well, if they do the various Chapters as expansions, will that be a genuine surprise? Not really, IMHO.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, if they do the various Chapters as expansions, will that be a genuine surprise?


Sorry, let me be more precise in my hoping and wishing. I hope they don't make it so we need two books to play our armies. I used to hate bouncing between C:SM, C:BA and the BRB to figure out my game. It seemed laborious and unnecessary. To be quite honest, it's kind of annoying that in the 5th ed. codex there's still references to the BRB for wargear even though it would have taken almost as many words to just type the rule into the book. For the cost of these things as is I feel like they could give me at most one extra page of descriptions to stop 'book bouncing' for information. I'm not sure my memory has the capacity to be infallible on all the rules of this game without referencing, and at ~100 bucks for the BRB and ~60 for the various codex it doesn't seem like much to ask.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

ntaw said:


> I sure hope they don't do an Astartes codex and have all chapters as add on codex to that main one (I think the way it was in 4th?).


no need to worry, they aren't doing anything of the sort


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> no need to worry, they aren't doing anything of the sort


Isn't that exactly what people have said will be the case?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Winterous said:


> Isn't that exactly what people have said will be the case?


Frankly I don't trust the rabble when it comes to rumours. They're prone to blowing things out of proportion, latching onto claims despite evidence showing those claims to be false and generally assume everything is the "worst thing ever".

Bindi on the otherhand has actual information coming from the inside and while he doesn't share a lot (or perhaps get a lot to share) but he's rarely (if ever) wrong.

Furthermore we've seen from Iyanden that the supplement books don't invalidate anything in the codex, or add in new units or move things about the FOC, things you'd need to do to represent chapters like the White Scars.

My prediction is that we're going to get an updated version of what we have now, with less emphasis on Ultramarines (likely to help deflect fan backlash about them posterboying it up all the time), and a couple new toys (I'm going to doubt a flyer since they have two, but I could see a new big thing going in there).

Also on my list of things I expect:


Dreadnoughts will have Powerfists not Dreadnought Close Combat Weapons
Thunderhammer/Stormshield Terminators will likely go up in points vs the Lighting Claw variant
Relics in the main book will be somewhat generic but the chapter specific ones will have more specialized ones
Black Templars _won't_ be in there (sorry, but it's only been claimed in speculation, but not by anyone who actually knows anything)
Librarians will get points adjusted, but will have to roll for powers
The power to force players to re-roll successful invulnerable saves will become a malediction.
Calgar will automatically be your Warlord if you take him.
People will bitch about how over/underpowered it is/isn't.
That about sums up what I expect for the new released, based from the releases so far. Not rumour, just speculation.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Zion said:


> People will bitch about how over/underpowered it is/isn't.


Cynic


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Cynic


Just my predictions based on every book since 6th is all.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope to fuck they update all chapters into the same codex.

Space Wolf Thunderwolf Cavalry? No, there are Space Marine Generic Monster Cavalry. Salamanders riding Firedrakes, etc?

Deathwing Knights? No, there are Generic Veteran Terminators.

There is no reason whatsoever that there should be a seperate Codex for each different space marine army than "fluff", and that can be explained away in the fluff part.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I hope to fuck they update all chapters into the same codex.
> 
> Space Wolf Thunderwolf Cavalry? No, there are Space Marine Generic Monster Cavalry. Salamanders riding Firedrakes, etc?
> 
> ...


awww, an optimist, I didn't think you guys still existed, 
I would comment but I think you already know the reality


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Vaz said:


> I hope to fuck they update all chapters into the same codex.


I'm torn. As much as I'd be sad, at least my BA would have updated rules.

That would be one hell of a tome.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I hope to fuck they update all chapters into the same codex.
> 
> Space Wolf Thunderwolf Cavalry? No, there are Space Marine Generic Monster Cavalry. Salamanders riding Firedrakes, etc?
> 
> ...


Sold. That makes a pretty good level of sense. :so_happy:



ntaw said:


> I'm torn. As much as I'd be sad, at least my BA would have updated rules.
> 
> That would be one hell of a tome.


Hell, I'd buy it :yahoo:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Hell, I'd buy it


As if we'd have a choice!!

"uh, actually I liked my 5th edition Codex more...so that's what I'm using."


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Vaz said:


> I hope to fuck they update all chapters into the same codex.
> 
> Space Wolf Thunderwolf Cavalry? No, there are Space Marine Generic Monster Cavalry. Salamanders riding Firedrakes, etc?
> 
> ...



The fact we got a 6th ed release of Dark Angels means this is highly unlikely. Would open up a shit ton of modeling options though if they did.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I personally can't wait. I'll obviously buy the new 'dex, not the collector's edition, and probably one or two of the new kits. I hope they expand the Chapter specific characters so each chapter isn't outnumbered by the fact that the Ultramarines have 4 and all others have 1.


----------



## Importman (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep this is a good rumor if indeed it is true. I will definitely buy the ultra book for sure on top of the normal dex.

Mind you I am more looking forward to my Speed Freaks suppliment for my Orks!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> As if we'd have a choice!!
> 
> "uh, actually I liked my 5th edition Codex more...so that's what I'm using."


Depends on your gaming group. We did that for a while back with 3rd.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Depends on your gaming group. We did that for a while back with 3rd.


I'm the kind of person that will let pretty much anything slide with my group, but when it comes to me and my army it's all gotta be bang on. Once C:SM comes out I may pick it up and try out a 'red muhreenz' list just to see how they play if I can bring myself to it.



scscofield said:


> The fact we got a 6th ed release of Dark Angels means this is highly unlikely.


...and there's this. Somehow my mind just erased that fact.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I'm the kind of person that will let pretty much anything slide with my group, but when it comes to me and my army it's all gotta be bang on. Once C:SM comes out I may pick it up and try out a 'red muhreenz' list just to see how they play if I can bring myself to it.


We had all kinds of mismatches with editions and 'dexs. But we were always very much "heh, roll a D6 to decide" kind of group :laugh:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

This saw this on Warseer
Some info regarding the upcoming Space Marine Codex. Rhino variants to include a command Rhino, a medic Rhino and an armoured recovery Rhino. Each of these can be purchased as upgrades for the basic Rhino and provide enhancements to their Space Marine squad. Dreadnoughts to provide bonuses to nearby units owing to their 'Inspiring Presence'. These developments are inline with the design philosophy behind the new Codex to promote synergies between units to increase the tactical depth of Space Marines.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> These developments are inline with the design philosophy behind the new Codex to promote synergies between units to increase the tactical depth of Space Marines.


Well I would almost believe it, none of that having been in the Dark Angel codex just like the last one got short changed as well. Suppose they have to do something to sell new models but the current book is huge as is. Sort of curious because otherwise I would expect them to get tons of new toys, ignoring the fact that they already have.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> This saw this on Warseer
> Some info regarding the upcoming Space Marine Codex. Rhino variants to include a command Rhino, a medic Rhino and an armoured recovery Rhino. Each of these can be purchased as upgrades for the basic Rhino and provide enhancements to their Space Marine squad. Dreadnoughts to provide bonuses to nearby units owing to their 'Inspiring Presence'. These developments are inline with the design philosophy behind the new Codex to promote synergies between units to increase the tactical depth of Space Marines.


I've been toying with the idea of medical and recovery Rhino variants for a while, although purely as something different to paint/model.

If they do this, it may well be interesting to see what is made of it


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Different Rhinos would be interesting and would, to a degree, make a lot of sense for the Vanilla 'dex IMHO. Not having them in the Dark Angels 'dex just furthers the idea that the DA is a non-codex compliant chapter, as they should be. The idea of the Dreadnoughts having inspiring presence makes sense too... I suppose. But, that sounds like more of an HQ feature.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Different Rhinos would be interesting and would, to a degree, make a lot of sense for the Vanilla 'dex IMHO. Not having them in the Dark Angels 'dex just furthers the idea that the DA is a non-codex compliant chapter, as they should be. The idea of the Dreadnoughts having inspiring presence makes sense too... I suppose. But, that sounds like more of an HQ feature.


I really ought to stop getting excited over (rumoured) new SM toys and crack on with what I've already got :laugh:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd say "new" rhino variants would be very likely, to sell models. Which is what all new codexes are for.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> But, that sounds like more of an HQ feature.


Did I just read *dreadnought HQ*?!?!

:biggrin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Dear Diary. Jackpot! :drinks:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Did I just read *dreadnought HQ*?!?!
> 
> :biggrin:


I imagine it's just lies and slander designed to get our hopes up and make us cry upon release. But it certainly makes using one for my Iron Hands way more appealing. 

I just don't see Marines getting new toys, just retooling of current stuff, ie possible Dread HQ, Techmarines in line with the Dark Angel ones, maybe a tweaking of point costs for units and upgrades, slightly altering SCs stats, that sort of thing. 

I just hope to sweet merciful god we don't get a big unit which seems to be the current trend. I'll cry if we do. For my 'Nids fine, just take my money, but not for Marines.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

haha that was a joke. I must remember my orange font colour at all times.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> haha that was a joke. I must remember my orange font colour at all times.


Dumbass. :laugh:


----------

